# Replating Case (1/2)



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Mel made some comments on the re plating, here below I explain why and how I re plate the watches.

First of all, re plating or not a watch is really a personal choice. Some prefers to get the watch as it is, personally I prefer to get some of them re plated as of the gold went off with age and the case lost harmony as per the first example here below.

If I really like a dial with patina, I donâ€™t like cases on which yu can see large parts â€œdamagedâ€. I donâ€™t care if the watch runs or not as to service it is my hobby.

I donâ€™t do it with all the watches and I have some criterias,

1)	Shape of the case. The case has to be in a good shape, this doesnâ€™t mean â€œbrand newâ€ and can get some shock. I pay a special attention to the holes for the spring bars.

2)	Shape of the dial. I choose ones with acceptable dials, as per the case, I donâ€™t claim for a brand new one, but I choose the ones with an â€œharmonious patinaâ€. I never â€œtouchâ€ a dial.

3)	Shape of the hands. Hands have to have the same patina as the one of the dial.

4)	The mvt can be serviced by myself, otherwise there is no economical interest.

I provide the watches totally dismantle (case + crown) to a local company used to make â€œsurface treatmentâ€. It longs around 2/3 weeks to get the job done.

On an economical point of view, the watches I am using cost me around GBP 4.00, glass is around GBP 2.00 (when needed) and the re plating around GBP 12.00 depending on the case. Itâ€™s difficult to give a price for the â€œserviceâ€ as it depends on the parts to be changed and my stock of spare parts is made with several small purchases. I would say that the total price is around GBP 20.00/25.00.

Of course re plating can be done with gold; silver or â€œnickelâ€. I am used to the 10Âµ which is sufficient, but yu can claim for a 5Âµ or 20Ã¹.

Here below, I show yu some examples of re plated watches.

If you have any questions, do not hesitate.

Bertrand

P.S. : Apologizes for my poor English.

Before










After










Another one on a very very famous "Caol Ila" bottle










What is for me a "disharmonious" case










What is for me an harmonious case










To cntinue...


----------



## Guz (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow.. great job :tongue2:

Look forward to seeing more pictures


----------



## easyride (Feb 10, 2009)

tranber,

Hi, as I'm only a newbie I can't PM you but have a watch that requires re-plating and servicing.

Please email me and I can send you details. Many thanks,

Andy

easyride AT freeuk DOT com


----------

